# If you had one song to describe your V what would it be?



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you could choose a song to be the sound track to your Vs life, what would it be?

For Mac it would be: Can't stop me now by Queen.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ah, I love this topic. My husband and I each have a song that we think of as "Flynn's song". We haven't had Luna log enough to come up with songs for her but I'm sure we will. It just has to come naturally. 

My husband's song for Flynn: "Mr. Brightside" by the Killers. This was always one of his favorite songs to run with Flynn to, and he says Flynn can always cheer him up since he's always in a good mood. 

My song for Flynn is: "Always Have to Steal My Kisses from You" by Ben hHrper because well, it's pretty self explanatory. Flynn is the master of attack kisses.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I also have to add Mac's second song which is:

Moves like Jagger by Maroon 5.

Only I change the words to Moves like Mackers! He loves the song.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess it'd be the Kaiser Chiefs, "Ruby Ruby Ruby" lol


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

"Born To Be Wild"
Steppenwolf

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley has such an independent, rowdy, pilfering, take no prisoners attitude right now(especially now that he can play again), I'd say Bad To The Bone! (Not in a bad way of course!) ;D Chuck would be Gimme All Your Lovin'!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The chorus of In Your Eyes fits Lucy.
So much Fire and determination in the field



all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I had to think about this one for a while.... and then it came to me this morning as Riley followed me into the bathroom...

http://youtu.be/AyZAJQgrXKk

"I Will Follow You" - Hahahahaha!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Got to be "My Hump" by Black Eyed Peas!

Because H won't stop blxxdy doing it to my leg!!! :-X


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/sWzTs5bxxnw

I'll be corny and suggest the "Old Yeller" theme song used in the movie.

Great day out in the field training today doing some steady to wing and shot work for next weekend's senior hunt test. 

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I realize this song was written about a guitar...but the lyrics make me think of Pippa every time (insert Pippa for Martin ) :
Zac Brown Band - Martin

Stronger than steel and wood.
Seen me through the bad and good.
And when I'm hanging by a string,
Every little thing
Is understood
Between Martin and me.

He is a good friend,
And he has his own voice.
And you get what you give;
Sometimes it's just noise.
But if you treat him well
He will last your life long.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This One fits all three of my dogs.
http://vimeo.com/4232243

By Eels I like birds

I can't look at the rocket launch 
The trophy wives of the astronauts 
And I won't listen to their words 
'cause I like 
Birds 

I don't care for walkin' downtown 
Crazy auto-car gonna mow me down 
Look at all the people like cows in a herd 
Well, I like 
Birds 

If you're small and on a search 
I've got a feeder for you to perch on 
I can't stand in line at the store 
The mean little people are such a bore 
But it's alright if you act like a turd 
'cause I like 
Birds 

If you're small and on a search 
I've got a feeder for you to perch on 
I've got a feeder for you to perch on 
If you're small and on a search 
I've got a feeder for you to perch on 
I've got a feeder for you to perch on


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

I have to say every time I hear the song "Time is Love" by Josh Turner I think of Roxie! It describes how much I hate being away from her!

time is love, gotta run,
love to hang longer,
but I got someone who waits,
waits for me and right now
she's where I need to be,
time is love, gotta run

I only get so many minutes,
don't wanna spend 'em all on the clock
in the time that we spent talkin',
how many kisses have I lost?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

VVe VVill Rock U


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Ah, I love this topic. My husband and I each have a song that we think of as "Flynn's song". We haven't had Luna log enough to come up with songs for her but I'm sure we will. It just has to come naturally.
> 
> My husband's song for Flynn: "Mr. Brightside" by the Killers. This was always one of his favorite songs to run with Flynn to, and he says Flynn can always cheer him up since he's always in a good mood.
> 
> My song for Flynn is: "Always Have to Steal My Kisses from You" by Ben hHrper because well, it's pretty self explanatory. Flynn is the master of attack kisses.


I was going to take the piss out of all of you for being such strokers by allocating songs to your V's......................... but, then you went and quoted Ben Harper and my feelings altered...........................................  

I like both the song and what you make it represent FALM. Nice work  

I'll have to put my thinking cap on and allocate something for mine. It's tough, there are so many songs out there that I both like and could apply. I'll hold off posting till I have had some time to ponder the matter ...............................

Great thread by the way Born36....................


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Haeden's has to be the theme from Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Maui is SOOOOO Bad To The Bone!!

I will have to think about Reba, hmm. She is softer and more sensitive than Maui.


----------

